# Anyone know what type of ramp think this is?



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

This was posted by heavenlyhogs awhile back- but I can't ask because he/she hasn't been active since 2009. So...does anyone know what type of ramp den thing this is?


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

Looks like a different version of this...

http://www.amazon.com/JW-Pet-Company-Animal-Colors/dp/B0027JMSZW


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It's part of the cage but I don't remember what cage manufacturer it is.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Here's one similar. Amazon.com: Ferplast Cavie 80 Rabbit & Guinea Pig Cage: Pet Supplies


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

That helped! I found this on the ferplast site

http://www.ferplast.com/en/shop/small-pet-supplies/pub-3244

and The Cage!


----------



## love2shop54321 (Jul 15, 2013)

Here is another one...
http://www.petco.com/product/119060/Hagen-Living-World-Deluxe-Habitat.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch


----------



## whatisamegan (Aug 13, 2013)

Would that kind of ramp be too steep for a hedgie, though?


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

whatisamegan said:


> Would that kind of ramp be too steep for a hedgie, though?


Not sure- I don't think I would buy one. It's from a European company and shipping is pricey


----------



## whatisamegan (Aug 13, 2013)

Tom said:


> Not sure- I don't think I would buy one. It's from a European company and shipping is pricey


Truth! I would be afraid of my little hedgie falling. Neat idea for other animals, though.


----------



## Mel_W (Apr 26, 2013)

Same, I wouldn't buy it for my hedgehog either. It's a unique idea for a guinea pig or something.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

Hagen Living World Habitats have similar climb/hides


----------

